# Gravy always lumpy!! How do you make yours? aka gravy for dummies.



## Shoshoni (Mar 10, 2004)

My gravy always comes up lumpy, or too runny. How do you make yours?


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok here is the secret to no lumps from my mom.

Mix @ 2tb fat, grease or pan drippings in warm pan with 2 tb flour. Once that is a smooth paste add 1 cup liquid broth or pan drippings with fat skimmed off the top.

Tah-dah. . . no lumps

ETA - if it's too runny let it cook down longer and it will thicken up.


----------



## jenni (Oct 7, 2002)

I just mix flour with cold water in a small jar and shake like mad before adding it to whatever you are thickening to gravy.

hth


----------



## mammaguess (Aug 22, 2003)

I use both of the ways suggested but tend to use the flour in the fat for meat gravies (but you can do the same thing with flour and oil to make a roux for the base of your gravy) and then add the liquid. But if I need to thicken liquids that are already warm I shake the flour with cold water or milk before stirring it in( I like to whisk it in if my pan can handle the metal utensil)







Was that helpful or confusing?


----------



## irishprincess71 (Mar 22, 2003)

If your gravy is lumpy but otherwise a proper taste and consistency you can always run it through a strainer.


----------



## Shoshoni (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by irishprincess71_
*If your gravy is lumpy but otherwise a proper taste and consistency you can always run it through a strainer.*
Yep, that is what I usually do.







I was just hoping to cut out that step. I made packets of gravy tonight, and nobody complained. It was actually YUMMY!


----------



## EmeraldStar8 (Nov 12, 2002)

Mum makes great gravy, she uses the juices in the pan & adds a couple tbsp of flour and mixes that with a whisk and when that's mixed enough she'll pour boiling water in slowly from the kettle while whisking.


----------



## SnuggleMom (Feb 18, 2003)

Everyone has given you good advice. I will just add that if you thicken with cornstarch, it must be mixed first with COLD liquid. If you add cornstarch to a hot liquid you are almost guaranteed to get lumps. I use the cornstarch-cold water slurry if I'm making a sauce w/o meat. If it's a pan gravy, then I like the flour-fat mixture best. The reason the flour-fat thing works, is the grease coats the individual bits of flour so they can't stick together.


----------



## MelMel (Nov 9, 2002)

i use cornstarch, add it to a bit of cold milk, with an ice cube in it. mix that up till smooth, and then slowly stir it in a pot that is the pan drippings and a few cups of water (that has been boiling). then i wisk wisk wisk. no lumps









my mil uses 'wondra' or something, and likes that. but i like the sweeter/richer flavor cornstarch has.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I make lame gravy!

I make vegetable broth, then in a small bowl I mix 1 T of cornstarch with 2 T of cold water and mix. Then I dump in the cornstarch water and let it boil and thicken.

It's my veggie gravy







Tastes yummy!


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

The main thing to remember is to WHISK. Whisk when adding water, broth, milk or whatever to the fat and flour mixture (which you've whisked until smooth), and I think adding the liquid slowly helps too. I drizzle in the liquid while whisking, and sometimes allow a small amount of liquid to thicken before adding more (again, slowly, while whisking). If you're using the cornstarch method, whisk while adding the cornstarch and cold water to the hot liquid (in fact I start whisking before starting to add it). I don't get lumps when I'm careful about whisking constantly. And, if you're using a pan that can't take metal utensils, use a silicone coated whisk, because otherwise you'll have lumps.

Christie


----------



## irishprincess71 (Mar 22, 2003)

Can use rice flour as a thickener?


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes, you can use rice flour as a thickener. I use brown rice flour as I would unbleached flour (in fact, I prefer that to whole wheat flour -- I think it works more like the unbleached would work). Since it cooks in so much liquid, it isn't grainy at all (as long as you cook it long enough).

Christie


----------



## irishprincess71 (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you.







I bought some brown rice flour yesterday and I am going to make a turkey tomorrow. I think I am finally getting the hang of this gluten-free thing. I even found brown rice pasta.


----------



## irishprincess71 (Mar 22, 2003)

Christie -

I made gravy today with the brown rice flour. It turned out great!! Everyone loved it.


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Irishprincess, so happy to hear it! Glad I could help.

Christie


----------

